# Desktopbild fehlt bei servergespeicherten Benutzerprofil (Domäne)



## HADEX (5. August 2004)

Hab da ein ziemlich kniffliges Problem.

Ausgangslage: OS Server (Domäme) Windows 2003, OS Client Windows XP
Servergespeichertes Benutzerprofil mit Eintrag Pfad "\\Server\SYSVOL\Profiles$\%Username%" erstellt - also kein mit "kopieren nach" erstelltes Benutzerprofil.

Soweit so gut, das Benuzterprofil wird geladen, einstellungen (Desktop, Favoriten, Fenster) werden auf jedem Client korrekt geladen/angezeigt, * bis auf den Desktophintergrund*. Hat jemand ne Idee warum das so ist.

Und eine Frage noch: Per welcher Richtlinie kann man bestimmen, das der User nur an einem Client gleichzeitig angemeldet sein darf?


Grüß´le


----------



## Ducksteinfreund (30. September 2004)

*Desktopbild Fehlt*

Falls du ein Spezielles Desktopbild einblenden willst so muss dieser File meines Wissens auch auf dem Server Hinterlegt sein. Die Desktophintergründe werden meines Wissens nicht mit im Profil als File sondern nur als Verweiss gespeichert.


----------



## HADEX (1. Oktober 2004)

Die Desktopbilder liegen in einer Freigabe auf dem Server, daran kannst fast nicht liegen


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (3. Oktober 2004)

Versuch mal den Desktop-Hintergrund bei den Profildateien zu speichern, wie zB bei den Eigenen Dateien. Vielleicht funktioniert das. Ich persönlich verwende keine Servergespeicherten Profile mehr weil dies ab einer bestimmten Größe zu langen Ladezeiten führen kann.

Gr33ts
Witti


----------

